# Beretta 92FS; First Handgun



## stevenmw (Jul 27, 2012)

I am shopping around for my first hand gun. Any positive / negative comments on the Beretta 92FS?


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have had one for about 11-12 years and love it. It actually seems to shoot better now than when I first got it. Probably, partly because I have gotten use to the gun, but also because it has been broken in and just has a better trigger, cycles better, etc. My Beretta is not picky on what kind of ammo you put through it, and will handle +P ammo with no problem. The size of the gun makes for less recoil and a longer site radius than many other 9mm's. I also just think that the Beretta 92 is a good looking gun.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

one awesome pistola!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta 92 is my fav platform. I have owned many, many different guns over the years - pretty much everything. I got the Beretta bug again about 4 years ago.

I found that I liked it over everything else - even 1911s. I slowly bought more Berettas and sold off some other things I had in order to buy them. In a 1 handed grip with the rubber grip panels (not the wrap-arounds, but just the grip panels), the gun just balances perfect to me. I like the standard 92FS more than the rail models, as the balance is better. But, out of all the railed models, the 92A1 is my favorite.

Anyway, here are some vids to watch to take the gun apart. They are VERY easy to follow - I learned from watching these vids years ago. I have zero skill as a gun smith, but can now change parts and strip the frame just from watching these vids... FREE Beretta 92FS Video Disassembly Guide - Please Donate

Also, I have something called a "D" spring in my Berettas - it is a factory part. It lightens the weight of the trigger pull. Brings the SA down to about 4.5 pounds and the DA pull to about 8.5lbs. It's the hammer srping from the DAO models. It lightens the trigger pull without any decrease in reliability. IT's a $5.50 part. WORTH getting for sure. If interested, the part is here: HAMMER SPRING D VERSION - Brownells

Finally, make sure to check out the Beretta Forum. And, if you need any help with anything, let me know 

Here is my collection:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, one last thing - make sure to change the recoil spring every 3-3.5k rounds. The trigger return spring should be replaced every 5k. And, the locking block every 15k.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to have a 92fs, but now own 96's....I like shooting .40 cal. more.......you couldn't make a better choice...looks, reliability, easy takedown..what more could you want.


----------



## stevenmw (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'm going to start looking more in to the FS. Would appreciate any extra information about purchasing one. i know all the regulations of my state. Just looking for advice for a first time buyer you know. Thanks again!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would suggest to see if you can find a range that rents different guns, so you can try a few out and see what you like. The 92FS is a fantastic gun, and it soaks up the recoil. It's my favorite - but if everyone gives you their list of favs, you will just end up with someone else's favorite gun. Go look at some and see which one you like best


----------



## stevenmw (Jul 27, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> I would suggest to see if you can find a range that rents different guns, so you can try a few out and see what you like. The 92FS is a fantastic gun, and it soaks up the recoil. It's my favorite - but if everyone gives you their list of favs, you will just end up with someone else's favorite gun. Go look at some and see which one you like best


Yeah, I definitely plan to look around, and try some ranges. Just researching right now. Taking in all the information I can. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the Beretta is a very good weapon. Lots of people love it. So, nothing wrong with it. If you like it - buy one  But, deciding for sure thru the rental idea is the best. Be aware thats ome ranges make you buy ammo from them - to shoot with their range gun. It may cost a few dollars, but its still cheaper than having a gun that you hate on your first range trip.

Rentals are $5 here per gun, but you have to buy range ammo. A box of 50 rounds is about $5 here more than Wal-Mart charges. Not the end of the world. I have bought many guns after renting one to try. And, I have also changed my mind about buying one after renting it....


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Had my 92fs for 3 months now. love it more and more every time i go to the range, It's also my 1st handgun. I think its a great choice. You should be very happy with it.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

There is nothing negative to say about the 92FS!


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Bought my first pistol in Naples Italy 1970, a .32 Bought my second pistol, a 92fs, a couple months ago. Like it a lot. Selling the .32


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

The Beretta 92-series are some of the finest handguns made, period.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> The Beretta 92-series are some of the finest handguns made, period.


Yes indeed


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes indeed


Did you stop and put that up there?


----------



## haroldg48 (Jan 3, 2011)

Love mine! It was my 3d purchase, and is my favorite. I sold my first (Ruger P94) to buy it. It is all stainless and has night sights. I have shot many 100's of rounds through it with ZERO problems.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> Did you stop and put that up there?


I think the pastor did it


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

stevenmw said:


> I am shopping around for my first hand gun. Any positive / negative comments on the Beretta 92FS?


Other than the 92F is a little on the big side for concealed carry (it can be done with the right holster and belt), in all other respects it is a fine weapon that you can bet your life on.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The Beretta 92FS is a true world-class handgun. Very few guns measure up to it, in terms of quality and functionality. 

I have several Beretta's, and carried a 92FS for years in my line of work. 

You just can't buy a much better gun.


----------

